

Why Americans doubt man-made climate change - why-el
http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/insidestoryus2012/2012/04/201242462010275243.html

======
paulhauggis
1) The amount of government money involved in "climate change". 2) the fact
that it's gotten so politicized that you will not be taken seriously as a
scientist if you go against it. 3) Emails came out showing that data was
forged. It was explained away without too many more incidents.

Even if we found evidence tomorrow that it was not man-made. I can't see any
European government changing their mind. The stakes are too high and too many
people's livelihoods depend on it.

